# Child's "Footy Scarf" - Free Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

From Knitting Yarns comes this great free pattern for a child's Footy Scarf (I'm assuming that means a football scarf in colors of your favorite team): Easy knitting project for 8ply wool yarn

Materials: Heirloom Merino Magic - 3 balls main color, 1 ball contrast color
1 pair 4mm knitting needles
Size: approx. 14cm wide x 150cm long (excluding fringe).
Tension: 22sts to 10cm over stocking stitch using 4mm needles
Instructions: Using 4mm needles and main color cast on 40 stitches.

Pattern : K2 *P1,K1, repeat from * to end.
Repeat this row to form pattern.

Work in pattern for 10 rows in main color, 10 rows contrast, 10 rows main, 10 rows contrast.

Change to main color and continue in pattern until work measures 132cm.

Next row: change to contrast color and continue in pattern working 10 rows, then 10 rows main color, 10 rows contrast, 10 rows main color.

Cast off.

Trim ends with a fringe if desired.

NOTE: If your favorite team sports more than two colors you will need a stripe of the third color at each end of the scarf. Either add an additional stripe or substitute one of the existing stripes for the third color. If, for example you follow the Saints, you could stripe as follows -

10 rows black (main color)
10 rows red
10 rows black
10 rows white

Then main color (black) until 132cm.

Knit stripes in reverse order at other end.

www.knittingyarns.com.au


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

The scarf is beautiful! Thank you for giving us the pattern as well!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern.....our family is crazy for University of Michigan and this would be perfect for my SIL! She would love it!! GO BLUE!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

It must have been an Aussie pattern because we refer to football as footy.

Great scarf. Thanks for posting the pattern.

Leanna x


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I figured the idea came from a community where rugby or soccer were played


----------

